# Loading



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This man has one heck of a grain loading system.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/can_you_load_a_hopper_in_33_seconds_flat_NAA_Jo_Windmann/


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

When I brokered truck freight for Cargill, moving grain both from commercial and farm customers, I could shave 1-2 cents a bushel off the bid for freight for farmers that could load a semi fast out of the bin.


----------

